# Help giving toddler antibiotics



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Mazv

I am at my wits end       Megan has been prescribed flucloxacillin today, as she has got a badly infected spot on her eyebrow from her chicken pox, which has made her eye swell, and the infected area is getting bigger.  

My problem is I can not her to take the antibiotics for love or money (bribery hasn't worked), someone suggested mixing with Calpol, which I tried tonight but no she still wouldn't take it.  

Not sure what you can suggest - but I am willing to try anything.  She is on 5ml 4 times a day for 7 days, and today is only day 1.  

I am even thinking about making another appointment tomorrow with my normal doctor (saw a locum today) to see if she has any other suggestions.  

The locum today said if it got worse or did not improve then Megan might have to be admitted for intravenous antibiotics - which I really don't want 

Thanks hun

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Moomin,

Aww hun it's just so hard when they are poorly and refusing to co-operate. Huge huge hugs to you both   (and you could probably do with a stiff G&T  )

Flucloxacillin is just rank tasting so it is hard to get it into LO's. The only thing I can suggest is to try it in something very sweet, perhaps a yoghurt that she'd normally take? Or in some sugar water/syrup (I know really you should avoid sugary drinks but sometimes needs must   ) Failing that (and assuming she won't take from an oral syringe, she's just that bit older and more capable of spitting it all out   ) I'd get back to GP and see if they'd switch to adult capsules. She might just manage to swallow them or you can open the contents and sprinkle onto jam/yoghurt.

Definitely get back in touch with GP tomorrow if no luck though as infections around eye can be nasty and it will need to be cleared up somehow (hopefully you can avoid going down the IV route  )

Thinking of you both
Maz x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Mazv

Have made an appointment to see my normal GP today and will see what she says - did manage to get this mornings meds into her, will see what she suggests.


----------

